# Help Save Furnando's!



## CampionL (Apr 17, 2012)

AC's favorite, Furnando's, has been hit by the financial downturn, and does not think he'll survive until AC. Help support this con favorite for this year, and possibly to next year!

[video=youtube;PCkdZOlYPKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCkdZOlYPKc[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 20, 2012)

:/ What about Steel City or that Chinese place that was a block away? These places closed down without anyone even batting an eye 

Why is it that Fernando's gets all the notice?


----------



## CampionL (Apr 21, 2012)

The main difference here is that no one knew that those two places closed. Fernando went out of his way announce on the Funday Pawpet Show that he tried to stay open until the con, but he wasn't going to make it. It wasn't a plea at all, and he didn't ask for money. However, the Pawpets said that they'd arrange a drive, because Furnando's is a staple of the con, and Fernando himself is a friend to the community. Kage set it in motion the other day, and the check will be hand-delivered (and well documented by media and local furs.) Even after the check is delivered later today, the Pawpets will still be taking donations for a little while. Last I heard, it was up to $20,000, but that was yesterday morning. No clue where it's at now.


----------



## zachhart12 (Apr 21, 2012)

They already raised 18,954 dollars for it as of yesterday


----------



## Viridis (Apr 21, 2012)

This person is streaming an event going on there right now.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dobie...ign=t.co&utm_source=6800461&utm_medium=social

Seems to be going well.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 21, 2012)

Why is a related video about skinning bobcats?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 21, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Why is a related video about skinning bobcats?





cause they are trying to get my attention


----------

